# Products in Australia.



## Crayola (Nov 22, 2009)

Could anyone tell me to get the materials to build a sub speakers etc in Australia and preferably Melbourne?
Cheers


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Check this out it may interest you as I also live in Australia.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...2180-mach-5-18-180lt-500watts-tuned-20hz.html

Also check out 

www.subwooferbuilder.com.au


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

also.

affordabledrivers.com.au


----------

